# If you could time-travel anywhere, where would you go?



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

It started out as such a simple experiment: time-travel to Jane Austen's England, live a quiet, rural life as a woman of independent means, observe and notate. I never thought I would fall in love or... end up planning a prison break! When did everything go so terribly wrong? October 24, 1820 - Dr. Cassandra Reilly

The Time Baroness by Georgina Young-Ellis - 99 cents on Amazon!
The Time Baroness
or 
www.georginayoungellis.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Georgina, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

If you're like me, you'd go to Jane Austen's England. That is where The Time Baroness takes you, my romantic, time-travel adventure set in Jane Austen's England. It's only 99 cents on Amazon!
The Time Baroness
or
www.GeorginaYoungEllis.com


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Jane Austen *and* time travel? Excellent!

(I'd be sure to visit Jane's contemporary, Mary Shelley, too.)


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

I just wanted to share this great review that I recently received on Amazon. It's there on The Time Baroness' page, but to save you the effort, I'm posting it here 
"I bought this book on an impulse because I was in the mood for something different. I am neither a fan of romance books or science fiction, but I love Jane Austen. The Time Baroness surprised me by being one of the most enjoyable books I've read for a while. It was a lovely escape to the past and glimpse into the future (well, pretend future!) with realistic, intelligent, interesting, and immensely charming main characters. Alternately restful and exciting, I truly hated for it to end and immediately searched to see if the author had produced other books. Alas! This is her first, but I hope it won't be her last. 

For those who care about such things, I would rate this book PG due to some details about the main character's affair (which I would have preferred not to read about actually!), however, I will still give this book 5 stars for the rest of the content! Well done, Georgina Young-Ellis!"
T.L. Eaton


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett (May 29, 2011)

Time travel back to 1985, try again


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Let me know where you'd like to go! It's so much fun to fantasize about it. If you want to find out how I first got the idea about writing the Time Baroness, wherein my heroine time-travels to Jane Austen's England, take a look at my interview on 1st Authors:
http://www.1stauthorinterviews.com/2011/06/interview-with-georgina-young-ellis.html


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm a guest blogger today on a humorous blog called A Moose Walked into a Bar and my post is called, "The Last Age of the Redhead." Please have a read and leave a comment if you like.

http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/2011/06/guest-blogger-georgina-young-ellis.html

And don't forget to check out my novel, The Time Baroness, a romantic, time-travel adventure set in Jane Austen's England, only .99 cents on Kindle.


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's the link to my latest blog post on Nerd-girls, Romantics and Time-Travelers. http://nerd-girlsromanticsandtime-travelers.blogspot.com/2011/07/desert-is-scary-place.html
Nerd-girls unite! I wrote my novel The Time Baroness for all of us!
http://amzn.to/ljb0wb


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

If you're a nerd-girl like me, all into time-travel, Jane Austen,vampires, scifi and such, check out my latest blog post: http://nerd-girlsromanticsandtime-travelers.blogspot.com/2011/07/vampires-in-portland.html

and don't forget to have a look at my novel, The Time Baroness, .99 cents on Amazon Kindle


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

The Time Baroness got a wonderful review from a local paper:
http://www.qgazette.com/news/2011-07-13/Features/Astoria_Resident_Takes_A_Trip_Back_In_Time.html


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's the eleventh 5 star review of The Time Baroness on Amazon:

Unusual twist on time travel story, July 25, 2011
By E. J. Dutton "Betticando" (Charlotte NC USA)  

First, I would like to say that I received a free copy of this book in Kindle format from the author's husband, who sent his diet journal to my husband to read. There was no expectation that I would review the book, or if I did that I would do anything other than offer my candid opinion. 

I'm not going to do a plot summary - that has already been done in several other reviews, and done well. 

That said, I found the book to be very intriguing, and it caught my attention from the beginning. I liked the fact that the primary character chose to go to the Jane Austen era (she loves Jane Austen), but after the author's death, so there could be no 'time paradox' caused by the two meeting. 

The writing is excellent, and the plotting is very creative. I do have one quibble - I think the pace dragged from time to time during the year that Dr Reilly spent in rural England. There were a few too many descriptions of musical duets, and days when almost nothing happened, but other than that I really enjoyed the entire story. 

I understand that there will be another book by Ms Young-Ellis available soon, and I look forward to reading that one as well (and paying for it myself  ) 

This book is definitely worth reading, and I do recommend it


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Enter my giveaway contest, and win a signed, print version of The Time Baroness AND a $25 gift certificate to Ann Taylor Loft:
http://nerd-girlsromanticsandtime-travelers.blogspot.com/2011/08/book-and-prize-giveaway-25-ann-taylor.html

Best of luck!

Georgina


----------



## FEM4Ever (Jun 4, 2011)

I love time-travel adventures  AND alternalte history-- 

BTW, Steven, "Outrageous fortunes" is such an awesome title!


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Into the future...


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Here are a couple of great, 5 star reviews The Time Baroness received this week on Amazon:

"this was a wonderful book! The detailing is exquisite an it felts as if you were truly in 19th century England! this was a fun read an i look forward to more like it from Ms Young-Ellis."

"I'm so glad I read this book. I enjoy time travel and historical romance and this book fulfilled my expectations of romance and a historical experience. It was engaging from beginning to end and I felt as if I really got to know not only Cassandra, but all of the players in the story. I loved the romance between Cassandra and Ben and as their relationship grew, I found I was on pins and needles trying to figure out which path she would ultimately choose as January 12th drew near. This is an excellent story and I have already recommended it to several friends! You won't be disappointed!"


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

If you take a look at my blog, you can find out how to enter, not one, but 2 giveaways for The Time Baroness, almost effortlessly. 
http://nerd-girlsromanticsandtime-travelers.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

You know I'll have to try this one!  Sounds Awesome!!! Congrats..
Tammie


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Nowhere without running water and toilet paper.


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Week after week, The Time Baroness is #1 in Books > Travel > Europe > Great Britain > England!


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Georgina, I personally wouldn't wish to travel into the past, due to how overall everything tended to be worse living-wise than we have it today (I like my modern conveniences, and not being a slave or peasant! Ha, ha).

No, I'd much prefer to travel into the far future, where things are (hopefully!) more convenient and appealing still.

As for where I'd go...in my sci fi books I go to 2391 AD and 2823 AD, among other times.


----------



## deana (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds like to me, there was more and more civilization going on in the past than we realize. I want to travel back to THOSE types. Where those underwater cities and ruins where built...and how those people were able to move those darn tons-weighted stones. It sounds like to me the past a different type of technology we don't know about. I want to go back to THOSE times and find out!  And then leave before whatever catastrophe got them underwater in the first plce.


----------



## Jean E (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done on you book.  But the refinement of nineteenth century rural English society wouldn't do it for me.  I'd go back and try to find some Neanderthals and watch them.  I sometime wonder how we would be getting along if they had survived as a species.  Imagine that. Two types of humans.  Maybe that's what this world is missing, balance.  Does anyone have a time machine and can I borrow it?

My book is called The Boots Of Saint Felicity.

Jean Cross


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Have you tried my Jane Austen quiz? It's tricky...beware!
http://nerd-girlsromanticsandtime-travelers.blogspot.com/2011/08/jane-austen-quiz.html


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I think my time travel would depend on what role I get to play when I arrive wherever I go. I'd love to go to ancient Egypt, but I wouldn't want to be a slave.


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Happy Fall! Here's an autumn post from my blog, Searching For Sincerity:
http://searching4sincerity.blogspot.com/2011/09/most-sincere-pumpkin-patch.html


----------



## marybeth87 (Sep 19, 2011)

This looks cool. Congrats on getting it out there.


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> I think my time travel would depend on what role I get to play when I arrive wherever I go. I'd love to go to ancient Egypt, but I wouldn't want to be a slave.


Ancient Egypt? Really? Actually, in The Time Baroness, I briefly explore the results of someone having gone there. It ain't good. So, if you travel there, how do you imagine it going? Just curious  thanks for jumping into my thread!
Georgina


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

deana said:


> Sounds like to me, there was more and more civilization going on in the past than we realize. I want to travel back to THOSE types. Where those underwater cities and ruins where built...and how those people were able to move those darn tons-weighted stones. It sounds like to me the past a different type of technology we don't know about. I want to go back to THOSE times and find out! And then leave before whatever catastrophe got them underwater in the first plce.


Love it! Thanks for the reply. Sorry it took me so long to notice it; I couldn't figure out how to get email alerts when someone posted until just now.
Georgina


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Jean E said:


> Well done on you book. But the refinement of nineteenth century rural English society wouldn't do it for me. I'd go back and try to find some Neanderthals and watch them. I sometime wonder how we would be getting along if they had survived as a species. Imagine that. Two types of humans. Maybe that's what this world is missing, balance. Does anyone have a time machine and can I borrow it?
> 
> My book is called The Boots Of Saint Felicity.
> 
> Jean Cross


Thanks for the thoughts, Jean, very intriguing. Sorry it took me so long to respond; I'm still getting the hang of this Kindleboards thing


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Geemont said:


> Nowhere without running water and toilet paper.


You said it. (sorry it took me so long to respond; just figured out how to get email alerts when I get a response


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Another chance to win The Time Baroness! 
http://bookdivas.com/contests/2011/09/enter-time-baroness-giveaway


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

A lovely new four star review for The Time Baroness:

Stately time travel, October 20, 2011
By Heather Hiestand "author" (Washington State, USA) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: The Time Baroness (The Time Mistress Series) (Kindle Edition)
I thought The Time Baroness was a great read. I especially enjoyed the second half as the issues around time travel intensified. Since I mostly read time travel romances, it was refreshing to read a TT novel that didn't have to have a standard romance ending.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Time-Baroness-ebook/dp/B004VGVSJ6


----------



## PhilippaJane (Oct 26, 2011)

It would definitely be some place where I could meet my literary heroes and find out what they were really like. I think it'd be great to meet Shelley, Byron and Keats (preferably before they drowned or caught consumption)


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Really nice review from the Manchester Examiner! http://exm.nr/uCO4ZW


----------



## escapeco (Aug 19, 2011)

I would go back to the court of Henry VIII - to see how many wives and children he really had - would love to have a 'one to one' with Anne Boleyn


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

escapeco said:


> I would go back to the court of Henry VIII - to see how many wives and children he really had - would love to have a 'one to one' with Anne Boleyn


That's a good one. Though I wonder if Anne Boleyn was really as hot as she's made out to be.


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't only write novels,  I write reviews too. Here's my latest of a fantastic play currently running in NYC:
http://www.qgazette.com/news/2011-11-09/Features/A_Hard_Wall_At_High_Speed_Powerful_Play_Hits_Home.html


----------



## Izzy Hammerstein (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmmmm  Not quite the time travel story I wrote but if I had to meet someone, how about Mary Shelly on the stormy night she created Frankestein??


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

PhilippaJane said:


> It would definitely be some place where I could meet my literary heroes and find out what they were really like. I think it'd be great to meet Shelley, Byron and Keats (preferably before they drowned or caught consumption)


So true, Philippa!


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Art Epstein said:


> Hmmmm Not quite the time travel story I wrote but if I had to meet someone, how about Mary Shelly on the stormy night she created Frankestein??


Love your reply, Art! What's your time-travel novel?


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, if I can't go sideways, I'd probably go forward.  And if I'm going into the future I might as well go a good ways.  At least a thousand years.  (And I suppose I'd stop ten years from now on the way back, for some stock tips.)


----------



## genodidit! (Oct 12, 2011)

Back to the day I applied for law school and burn the application rather than fill it out and mail it.


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

The second book in my Time Mistress series was released today! It's called The Time Heiress,
a passion-filled, time-travel adventure set in pre-Civil War New York City.
http://amzn.to/tdAtPX


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

genodidit! said:


> Back to the day I applied for law school and burn the application rather than fill it out and mail it.


Alas, another recovering lawyer. 

Here's a thought from a neighboring thread: let's go back in time and persuade Jack London to rewrite Moby Dick.


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmm, Jack London rewriting Moby Dick? I'm not so sure about that. Can you give me the link to that thread? It sounds interesting!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

TheTimeBaroness said:


> Hmm, Jack London rewriting Moby Dick? I'm not so sure about that. Can you give me the link to that thread? It sounds interesting!


Sure, just a moment while I rummage through the back rooms of my TARDIS...

Ah, here it is.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,88475.msg1466009.html#msg1466009

Full credit to Jan Strnad.


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's a great review of The Time Baroness that sparked a fun discussion about Jane Austen. http://markwilliamsinternational.com/2011/12/28/wednesday-review-the-time-baroness-by-georgina-young-ellis/


----------



## Izzy Hammerstein (Jul 6, 2011)

TheTimeBaroness said:


> Love your reply, Art! What's your time-travel novel?


Hi
Well my story is about an accident when Nasa scientists tried to develop a new space drive. They are sent back 70 million years and eventually crash land into a valley of an orphaned large juvenile T-Rex named Chak Chak. (His family have gone missing but that's to be dealt with in a later story.) It turns into a war zone as rival clans force a hundred year truce to get broken by Chak Chak. Now even the coastal gang of giganatosaurus Blood Knife clan are all hunting for him in his own valley.
Meantime the Nasa team are trying to repair their ship to get off earth, never mind get back to their own time.


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds great! The whole idea of time-travel is so much fun, and even more a reality these days with the discovery of neutrinos traveling faster than light. There are some real time-travel implications there that could actually be a reality some day.


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm so excited! Today, my first novel, The Time Baroness, is:
#1 in Books > Romance > Historical
#1 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
#1 in Books > Travel > Europe > Great Britain > England
#114 Paid in Kindle Store


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

Where to time travel? That's easy. The Yellowstone region of the early 1800's, just like my characters.

Congratulations on your ranking. That is awesome!


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

otterific said:


> Where to time travel? That's easy. The Yellowstone region of the early 1800's, just like my characters.
> 
> Congratulations on your ranking. That is awesome!


Ooh, excellent answer! And your book is...? I'm interested!


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

TheTimeBaroness said:


> Ooh, excellent answer! And your book is...? I'm interested!


Click on one of the covers in my sig (this is your book thread, so I didn't want to mention mine by name)


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

otterific said:


> Click on one of the covers in my sig (this is your book thread, so I didn't want to mention mine by name)


Ah yes, didn't see them before. Will do!


----------



## Jukebox Loser (Jan 8, 2012)

Three minutes ago.  It was so awesome I want to do it again.


----------

